# Vape King - Orion E-liquids now available



## Stroodlepuff (7/12/15)

We are pleased to announce that Orion E-liquids have joined our ever growing range of liquids.

All flavours are available in 0MG and 3MG, 6MG to follow

​

Reactions: Like 1


----------

